# What MBTI type is most likely to get tattoos, piercings and gauges?



## Briguy

I currently a college student. Today I was pondering why, since highschool, I have been friends with people who love tattoos, piercings and gauges. More broadly, these individuals tend to lean more towards the hipster counter culture. I am an ENTJ, I wear sweaters, button ups and ties, while my friends wear flannel and appear to be sponsored by Urban Outfitters. I would never dream of getting a tattoo, or any body modification for that matter. I was wondering why so many of my friends are so different from me, almost polar opposites. For instance, my closest friend has both arms completely tattooed, and most of his back, he has gauges, is an Art/English double major. As an ENTJ, I chose political science as my major, with a computer engineering minor, both are fields dominated by NT's like myself, yet I have zero friends in both poli sci and computer engineering. So what type is likely to get tattoos or piercings? I've noticed that most ENTJ/INTJ people would be absoulutly against any form of modification. What about INTP/ENTP? What type do you think my friend the hipster art major is based solely from the small description I provided? Thank you.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

I've thought about getting a tattoo, but nothing too over the top. Can't speak for the masses, though. I know a lot of INFx's with tattoos and gauges. ISFPs too. And SFJs who like to be unique like everybody else. Dunno about NTs. Don't know enough of 'em to make any good generalisations.


----------



## kinetickyle

I seem to be a fairly stereotypical INTP and I have 12 tattoos at the moment. Nothing in a theme or anything - they're all pretty scattered and random. I had my left nipple pierced once upon a time, but that was when I was in the navy, and only because they made such a big deal about telling us that we couldn't do it.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

I love tats and piercings. I have a few of both although i don't like big clunky ones on me personally. I like dainty ones i can hide if i want to. I don't wear my nose and eye ring as much as i used to these days, although i do get into funky moods and put them in. In my next life i think i'd like to come back as a punk ...yeah, maybe even a rocker


----------



## Dashing

Yes I have a tattoo and I plan on getting more. No piercings and gauges though, too much work.


----------



## Harley

People get tattoos for all different kinds of reasons from aesthetics to symbolic reminders to dumb mistakes. It would be pointless to try to pin down tattoo lover's types because of this. The stereotypical answer would be SP types because they're daredevils, and fun loving in-the-moments individuals etc. etc. bla, bla. I'm an INTJ and I simply love tattoos. When I got my first one, the rest of my body all of sudden felt so naked and bare being left un-inked and I wanted more. I'm currently in the process of saving up and planning out my next tattoo which I want to get done sometime next week.

As for piercings and gagues, not really my thing, not because I don't like how they look but because the aftercare is a bitch and I always somehow manage to get an infection after a piercing which forces me to remove the thing before it heals, so I end up wasting my money and get left with a nice scar. If my body didn't react so badly to piercings I would definitely have more (currently I have none).


----------



## Chipps

I have 8 tattoos and a nose piercing. I actually like the idea because its another mold that I don't quite fit into. I want to go into business and while clothing covers most of them I will probably have to cover at least 2 of them with make up. I'd probably dress really well and business oriented at work, but in my free time its converse and jeans all the way. 

Nothing is more boring to then a person who one of those what-you-see-is-what-you-get types. BOOOOOOO!

Rebel maaaaaaannnn..

LOL jk.


----------



## skycloud86

I would never get any piercings of any kind, more out of personal preference more than anything. As for tattoos, again I most likely wouldn't ever get one, but it would be more likely than getting a piercing.


----------



## Pete The Lich

yeah id probably say ISFP INFP INTP


----------



## Zerosum

Chipps said:


> I have 8 tattoos and a nose piercing. I actually like the idea because its another mold that I don't quite fit into. I want to go into business and while clothing covers most of them I will probably have to cover at least 2 of them with make up. I'd probably dress really well and business oriented at work, but in my free time its converse and jeans all the way.
> 
> Nothing is more boring to then a person who one of those what-you-see-is-what-you-get types. BOOOOOOO!
> 
> Rebel maaaaaaannnn..
> 
> LOL jk.


Made me laugh thinking about hiding your tats in the workplace. I have a mate of mine, that is an accountant and he has a massive slayer tattoo on the back of his head lol... That's quite hard to cover up and a definite factor why he went int business himself.


----------



## TheBoss

ENTJ and I despise tattoos/piercings. They are a permanent mark on oneself that has nothing to do with some wow action - like a war trauma, a fall from a bike stunt, etc. Piercings in particular are too much on the masochistic side. Let alone they are hygiene risky - not to mention disgusting.
Temporary enhancements on the other hand are nice since you can change them instead of having carved on oneself the same STATIC remark year after year.

There are exceptions were tattoos or piercings are - for me - totally sexy:
- BDSM - on slaves
- Tribal on fit males (the abstract art is much more meaningful than stupid butterflies/unicorns/roses or scary religious symbols)

QED:


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

INTP- no tattoos/piercings. No desire to get any, I find them unattractive. 
I thought SP types were the most likely to get tattoos/piercings


----------



## Einsteinette

What a fascinating topic of discussion... Are we seriously discussing this?


----------



## Chipps

Zerosum said:


> Made me laugh thinking about hiding your tats in the workplace. I have a mate of mine, that is an accountant and he has a massive slayer tattoo on the back of his head lol... That's quite hard to cover up and a definite factor why he went int business himself.


I thought I replied this but apparently not. I wanted to ask how he covers it up? Nothing would be sweeter than a tattooed accountant. It forces people to stop being stereotyping assholes. Oh wait...


----------



## Zerosum

Chipps said:


> I thought I replied this but apparently not. I wanted to ask how he covers it up? Nothing would be sweeter than a tattooed accountant. It forces people to stop being stereotyping assholes. Oh wait...


The funniest thing is, that he doesn't bother trying to cover it up. He has always fancied himself as a bit of a "bad boy" and so I don't think he would ever try to cover himself up (I know.. Bad boy accountants are few and far between lol). He has a loyal cliental base and doesn't really have a lot of ambition to grow the place.

Honestly, I think if the trend continues and the majority of people end up with tattoos (I look around atm and nearly everyones got one!) than the issue will no longer be there. Will be funny, when the day finally comes that to not have a tattoo is hardcore lol


----------



## Sonny

Have a number of tats, less piercings than I used to and would love gauges but they're work prohibitive. 

Tats are pretty damn mainstreams now, as are most piercings, friends of mine into more extreme body mods are well varied in type, although NFP is well represented.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Tattoos are too permanent to me. As for piercings I don't like having needles poked through me.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard

Einsteinette said:


> What a fascinating topic of discussion... Are we seriously discussing this?


We are, actually.

And I don't see the point of tattoos and piercings. Seems like a huge hassle for very little gain. Plus I like to look clean and aerodynamic. Piercings will just add wind drag. And tattoos are try-hard in my opinion. People will know I'm unique or artful just by talking to me.


----------



## Siggy

I can only speak for myself and I dont have any tattoos or piercings; not even on my ears. I just dont like them. Though if the inspiration strikes, I'll grab a sharpie and do a little doodling.


----------



## Thomas60

Chipps said:


> I have 8 tattoos and a nose piercing. I actually like the idea because its another mold that I don't quite fit into. I want to go into business and while clothing covers most of them I will probably have to cover at least 2 of them with make up. I'd probably dress really well and business oriented at work, but in my free time its converse and jeans all the way.
> 
> Nothing is more boring to then a person who one of those what-you-see-is-what-you-get types. BOOOOOOO!
> 
> Rebel maaaaaaannnn..
> 
> LOL jk.


 What you see is what you get


----------

